# BROWN SOCIETY'S 2ND ANNUAL 5 DE MAYO SHOW



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WE WILL BE HAVING OUR 2ND ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO SHOW
NEW LOCATION ! :biggrin: 
MORE INFO TO COME!


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 26 2010, 09:11 AM~16415098
> *WE WILL BE HAVING OUR 2ND ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO SHOW
> NEW LOCATION ! :biggrin:
> MORE INFO TO COME!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

1ST & 2ND PLACE TROPHIES 
OVER 4O CATEGORIES!

LOOKING INTO THE HOP STILL :biggrin: 

LAST YEARS HOP WAS GOOD!


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE N THE HOUSE...*</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 26 2010, 09:11 AM~16415098
> *WE WILL BE HAVING OUR 2ND ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO SHOW
> NEW LOCATION ! :biggrin:
> MORE INFO TO COME!
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Visalia :0 is going on my calendar that way I can go check on the progress on my 64


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 26 2010, 02:05 PM~16417946
> *Visalia  :0  is going on my calendar that way I can go check on the progress on my 64
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 26 2010, 02:05 PM~16417946
> *Visalia  :0  is going on my calendar that way I can go check on the progress on my 64
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Jan 26 2010, 01:06 PM~16417242
> *NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE N THE HOUSE...</span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jan 26 2010, 10:04 PM~16424163
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

I SEE SOME TRAFFICTHAT DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 26 2010, 11:42 PM~16425537
> *I SEE SOME TRAFFICTHAT DAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
PLANS ARE IN THE WORKS FOR US TO BE THERE HOMIES!!! I'LL KEEP IN TOUCH TO SEE WHAT HAPPNS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 27 2010, 08:03 AM~16427126
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> PLANS ARE IN THE WORKS FOR US TO BE THERE HOMIES!!! I'LL KEEP IN TOUCH TO SEE WHAT HAPPNS!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Jan 26 2010, 01:06 PM~16417242
> *X 78</span> :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 27 2010, 09:12 AM~16427549
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC+Jan 26 2010, 08:34 PM~16422831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 27 2010, 11:33 AM~16428788
> *haven't seen you on here 4 a while................ still waiting on those pics
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 26 2010, 11:42 PM~16425537
> *I SEE SOME TRAFFICTHAT DAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 28 2010, 08:29 PM~16445712
> *
> *


Hopp it or junk it :0


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 27 2010, 11:33 AM~16428788
> *haven't seen you on here 4 a while................ still waiting on those pics
> 
> *


just got the computer fixed !!!!!!!!!!!!!ill get them posted 4 you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 28 2010, 09:29 PM~16446425
> *Hopp it or junk it  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jan 29 2010, 10:06 AM~16450707
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 31 2010, 01:10 AM~16465973
> *
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2010, 08:34 AM~16509390
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 4 2010, 10:53 AM~16510685
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 
_so hopp or no hopp???? _


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2010, 06:39 PM~16514955
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 4 2010, 09:05 PM~16516450
> *:biggrin:
> so hopp or no hopp????
> *


LOOKING FOR SOME SPONSORS! 
GOT TO HAVE A HOP! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 5 2010, 09:16 AM~16520785
> *LOOKING FOR SOME SPONSORS!
> GOT TO HAVE A HOP! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 8 2010, 12:58 AM~16546525
> *:nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 8 2010, 12:58 AM~16546525
> *:nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83lowlow_@Feb 9 2010, 12:14 AM~16556523
> *
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 9 2010, 10:29 PM~16568268
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SOME PICS FROM LAST YEARS! :biggrin: 
















































:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

LAST YEARS HOP  

































CAN YOU SEE KEEBS IN THE BACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 11 2010, 08:36 AM~16581462
> *SOME PICS FROM LAST YEARS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 26 2010, 11:42 PM~16425537
> *I SEE SOME TRAFFICTHAT DAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 10 2010, 07:12 AM~16570718
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Feb 13 2010, 10:16 AM~16601525
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

The link below has some vids of Brown Society at Mooney's Grove Park and of last year Brown Society CC Car Show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arDFtD60kVg


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 15 2010, 10:44 AM~16617727
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 17 2010, 07:22 PM~16644521
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP?
HOW MANY BIKES YOU GUYS HAVE TO BRING OUT? :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 16 2010, 11:48 PM~16636983
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 17 2010, 11:19 PM~16648119
> *
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2010, 08:42 AM~16650329
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up GABINO how you doing? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 18 2010, 09:27 AM~16650639
> *Whats up GABINO how you doing? :biggrin:
> *


SOLD MY CAR!
TIME TO MOVE ON :biggrin: 
GETTING A K-5 READY FOR MY BABY GIRL TO SHOW  
HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2010, 10:13 AM~16651018
> *SOLD MY CAR!
> TIME TO MOVE ON :biggrin:
> GETTING A K-5 READY FOR MY BABY GIRL TO SHOW
> ...


 :0 Did you sell it locally? Thats kool cant wait to see it.
Ive been ok still looking for work


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

you got to reg for your show or just show up


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Feb 18 2010, 07:29 PM~16655274
> *you got to reg for your show or just show up
> *


I'LL HAVE THEM SOON!  
IN ABOUT A WEEK  
YOU'LL SAVE $5 IF YOU PRE REG! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 18 2010, 11:36 AM~16651696
> *:0 Did you sell it locally? Thats kool cant wait to see it.
> Ive been ok still looking for work
> *


IT WENT TO BROWN SOCIETY IN THE AZ!  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

GOING TO BE SOME TRAFFIC THAT DAY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2010, 10:02 PM~16657204
> *IT WENT TO BROWN SOCIETY IN THE AZ!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Kool, do you miss yet?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 18 2010, 11:06 PM~16658079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

good show last year, its only can get better this year cant wait hope i got the ride ready


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 19 2010, 02:05 AM~16659124
> *Kool, do you miss yet?
> *


I DON'T MISS CLEANING IT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 18 2010, 11:06 PM~16658079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 19 2010, 09:08 AM~16660576
> *I DON'T MISS CLEANING IT!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

> WE WILL BE HAVING OUR 2ND ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO SHOW
> NEW LOCATION ! :biggrin:
> MORE INFO TO COME!
> 
> [/quo MILHOUSE PERSUASION WILL BE THERE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 5 2010, 09:16 AM~16520785
> *LOOKING FOR SOME SPONSORS!
> GOT TO HAVE A HOP! :biggrin:
> *


Kool


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 20 2010, 10:24 PM~16674661
> *:h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Feb 22 2010, 09:43 PM~16694882
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 25 2010, 09:40 AM~16721399
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 27 2010, 10:25 AM~16741436
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Feb 28 2010, 07:54 AM~16748695
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we will be there 

Import iLLusions 


atomic


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WHUT UP GABINO_


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 1 2010, 02:49 PM~16762335
> *WHUT UP GABINO
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 1 2010, 12:18 AM~16757852
> *we will be there
> 
> Import iLLusions
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 2 2010, 01:00 PM~16772792
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

To get a pre-registration form contact Gabino, Davie, numbers on the flyer or email [email protected]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 2 2010, 08:52 PM~16777656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave98 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 2 2010, 08:52 PM~16777656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thanks Mike


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 11 2010, 07:36 AM~16581462
> *SOME PICS FROM LAST YEARS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 4 2010, 09:58 AM~16794766
> *
> *


 :wave: Whats up GABINO hows things going, busy at work?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 4 2010, 10:47 AM~16795151
> *:wave: Whats up GABINO hows things going, busy at work?
> *


I'M STILL HERE! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 4 2010, 03:24 PM~16797266
> *I'M STILL HERE! LOL :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

Video of Hop and pix of cars at last years Brown Society Car Show

Hit the link below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arDFtD60kVg


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 4 2010, 08:46 PM~16800433
> *Video of Hop and pix of cars at last years Brown Society Car Show
> 
> Hit the link below
> ...


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave98 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 8 2010, 02:52 PM~16829587
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2010, 06:34 PM~16843049
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WUTS UP GABINO_


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 10 2010, 02:08 PM~16851518
> *WUTS UP GABINO
> *


SUP?
HOWS THE RIDE? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 10 2010, 10:06 PM~16856234
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> > WE WILL BE HAVING OUR 2ND ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO SHOW
> > NEW LOCATION ! :biggrin:
> > MORE INFO TO COME!
> >
> ...


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Mar 11 2010, 10:54 AM~16860135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Mar 11 2010, 08:58 AM~16859160
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Mar 11 2010, 10:54 AM~16860135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 12 2010, 04:22 PM~16873178
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 17 2010, 09:49 PM~16646893
> *SUP?
> HOW MANY BIKES YOU GUYS HAVE TO BRING OUT? :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DOUBLE DIGITS 4 SURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 13 2010, 10:57 AM~16880018
> *DOUBLE DIGITS 4 SURE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE ARE ADDING SOME BEST OF TROPHYS  
BIKE
CAR
TRUCK
BOMB
:biggrin:


----------



## BrownSociety4life (Jan 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Mar 15 2010, 09:08 AM~16894853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 15 2010, 08:55 AM~16894241
> *WE ARE ADDING SOME BEST OF TROPHYS
> BIKE
> CAR
> ...





:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

hopefully i can make it to this show :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 15 2010, 10:56 AM~16895843
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigbobby1963 (Jul 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

will try and make the show! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 16 2010, 01:23 AM~16903771
> *will try and make the show! :biggrin:
> *


COMO QUE TRY! :angry: 
I'LL SEE YOU THERE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 16 2010, 07:22 AM~16904733
> *COMO QUE TRY! :angry:
> I'LL SEE YOU THERE..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 16 2010, 09:35 PM~16912823
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 17 2010, 06:18 PM~16920530
> *
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 17 2010, 09:43 PM~16923057
> *
> *


 WHATS UP SENOR HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 17 2010, 10:24 PM~16923627
> *WHATS UP SENOR HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK.
AND YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 15 2010, 11:01 PM~16903027
> * TTT
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Mar 15 2010, 09:08 AM~16894853
> *
> 
> 
> ...





the nudes r better :cheesy:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 19 2010, 07:52 AM~16935733
> *the nudes r better  :cheesy:
> *


WHERE THEY AT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 18 2010, 09:49 PM~16933162
> *OK.
> AND YOU? :biggrin:
> *


 OK JUST WAITING FOR THE SHOWS. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 19 2010, 07:52 AM~16935733
> *the nudes r better  :cheesy:
> *


post the links :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 19 2010, 07:52 AM~16935733
> *the nudes r better  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


 :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16943014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

cook 1 - el raider 0

:roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16943014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbobby1963 (Jul 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 20 2010, 10:27 AM~16945177
> *:wow:
> 
> cook 1 - el raider 0
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

I KNOW EL RADIER "COCHINO" HAS MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 22 2010, 07:47 AM~16960187
> * I KNOW EL RADIER "COCHINO" HAS MORE! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 23 2010, 07:42 AM~16971832
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 23 2010, 08:06 AM~16971982
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES! :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 23 2010, 09:53 AM~16972954
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES! :wave:
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 23 2010, 09:03 PM~16980668
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


SEE YOU THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 24 2010, 10:57 AM~16985834
> *:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 24 2010, 09:03 PM~16992534
> *TTT
> 
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

VIVA LA RAZA! :rimshot: :guns:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Mar 28 2010, 04:09 AM~17021866
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 26 2010, 08:05 AM~17006588
> *VIVA LA RAZA! :rimshot:  :guns:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 28 2010, 09:59 AM~17023157
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 26 2010, 09:05 AM~17006588
> *VIVA LA RAZA! :rimshot:  :guns:
> *


"SI SE PUEDE" WILL BE ON DISPLAY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKES87_@Mar 30 2010, 09:36 PM~17050815
> *"SI SE PUEDE" WILL BE ON DISPLAY  :0  :biggrin:
> *


who lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 30 2010, 05:16 PM~17047366
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown effetcts was there last year and will B there stronger this year RAIN or Shine>>>>"we beat the rain last year" lol.....need all the info and some pre reg. forms get at me at Browneffectscc.com.......need about 12 pre reg forms...and more info were the location is at this year.....


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 19 2010, 11:55 PM~16943014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats my old lady doing on this post!!!!haha.....


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Mar 31 2010, 01:51 AM~17052538
> * Brown effetcts was there last year and will B there stronger this year RAIN or Shine>>>>"we beat the rain last year" lol.....need all the info and some pre reg. forms get at me at Browneffectscc.com.......need about 12 pre reg forms...and more info were the location is at this year.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 4 2010, 09:05 PM~16516450
> *:biggrin:
> so hopp or no hopp????
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 2 2010, 09:22 AM~17075414
> *:wow:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 26 2010, 09:11 AM~16415098
> *WE WILL BE HAVING OUR 2ND ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO SHOW
> NEW LOCATION ! :biggrin:
> MORE INFO TO COME!
> ...


WHATS UP GABINO ITS JOEY THE TRUCK WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR CARNAL ''MILHOUSE PERSUASION''


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milhouse91_@Apr 2 2010, 11:49 PM~17083253
> *WHATS UP GABINO ITS JOEY THE TRUCK WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR CARNAL ''MILHOUSE PERSUASION''
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milhouse91_@Apr 3 2010, 12:49 AM~17083253
> *WHATS UP GABINO ITS JOEY THE TRUCK WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR CARNAL ''MILHOUSE PERSUASION''
> *


I LV THAT TRUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SUP 559? :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 6 2010, 10:17 PM~17118410
> *
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: some pics from last year :biggrin: 
























































:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WUT UP GABINO_


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 8 2010, 12:38 PM~17135075
> *WUT UP GABINO
> *


SUP?
YOU GANA MAKE IT? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Apr 8 2010, 09:18 AM~17132894
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

MAJESTICS C.C WILL BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 10 2010, 08:23 PM~17155514
> *MAJESTICS C.C WILL BE THERE :cheesy:
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## BrownSociety4life (Jan 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 10 2010, 04:49 PM~17154070
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :boink: :boink: :boink: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 7 2010, 07:36 AM~17121379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :h5: :h5:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 11 2010, 08:33 PM~17163795
> *:drama:  :drama:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Apr 8 2010, 08:18 AM~17132894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 12 2010, 11:55 AM~17169143
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> To get a pre-registration form contact Gabino, Davie, numbers on the flyer or email [email protected]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2010, 09:47 AM~17189655
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 10 2010, 07:23 PM~17155514
> *MAJESTICS C.C WILL BE THERE :cheesy:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT BOBBY . :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 15 2010, 01:07 AM~17199063
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT BOBBY . :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 16 2010, 07:44 AM~17210917
> *TTT
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 16 2010, 12:26 PM~17213209
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 14 2010, 05:33 PM~17194183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 16 2010, 02:18 PM~17214020
> *:wave:
> *


 Hows it going GABINO?


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 17 2010, 01:17 PM~17221771
> *Hows it going GABINO?
> *


IT'S GOING


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 18 2010, 05:11 PM~17229885
> *IT'S GOING
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 18 2010, 09:05 PM~17232552
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 14 2010, 05:33 PM~17194183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

2 MORE WEEKS BOYS :0 CANT WAIT :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

TUF-E-NUF WILL BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIKES87_@Apr 19 2010, 08:48 PM~17242669
> *2 MORE WEEKS BOYS  :0 CANT WAIT  :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 19 2010, 10:59 PM~17244418
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 20 2010, 09:37 AM~17247110
> *:wow:
> *


SUP?
YOU WORKING?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 14 2010, 05:33 PM~17194183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

LAST YEAR! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2010, 08:38 PM~17253955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2010, 01:07 PM~17248996
> *SUP?
> YOU WORKING?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2010, 08:38 PM~17253955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 20 2010, 09:08 PM~17254376
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 20 2010, 08:37 AM~17247110
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 20 2010, 10:05 PM~17255153
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 20 2010, 10:09 PM~17255210
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GANA MAKE IT OUT?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 21 2010, 07:23 AM~17257165
> *YOU GANA MAKE IT OUT?
> *


 Since Im not working  I should be able to :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 21 2010, 08:45 PM~17265411
> *Since Im not working   I should be able to :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


cool....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 22 2010, 07:28 AM~17268899
> *cool....
> *


 If you need any help let me know, I would'nt mind helping out.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 22 2010, 12:35 PM~17271532
> *
> 
> If you need any help let me know, I would'nt mind helping out.
> *


sounds good.... :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

this show is going to be one to remember and something we can look forward too each year.






















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 22 2010, 03:48 PM~17273379
> *this show is going to be one to remember and something we can look forward too each year.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 22 2010, 03:48 PM~17273379
> *this show is going to be one to remember and something we can look forward too each year.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 22 2010, 02:48 PM~17273379
> *this show is going to be one to remember and something we can look forward too each year.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

ALMOST THAT DAY :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 22 2010, 10:43 PM~17277309
> *ALMOST THAT DAY :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 22 2010, 10:43 PM~17277309
> *ALMOST THAT DAY :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

1 more week!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2010, 09:14 AM~17288399
> *1 more week!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## dave98 (Jan 8, 2010)

> 1 more week!! :wow: :wow:
> 
> everyone ready??????????? :sprint:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> > 1 more week!! :wow: :wow:
> >
> > everyone ready??????????? :sprint:
> 
> ...


----------



## dave98 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > 1 more week!! :wow: :wow:
> >
> > everyone ready??????????? :sprint:
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 14 2010, 05:33 PM~17194183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 26 2010, 04:13 PM~17308931
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

NO RAIN THIS YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 27 2010, 07:22 AM~17316158
> *NO RAIN THIS YEAR! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>



GETTING MORE AND MORE CALLS  
GANA B GOOD


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 27 2010, 06:22 AM~17316158
> *NO RAIN THIS YEAR! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> GETTING MORE AND MORE CALLS
> GANA B GOOD


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

THE DELANO MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE,SO WILL " LA CUCARACHA " :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYS THERE HOMIES . :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 27 2010, 11:08 PM~17326637
> *THE DELANO MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE,SO WILL " LA CUCARACHA " :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYS THERE HOMIES . :thumbsup:
> *


IT'S LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 27 2010, 11:08 PM~17326637
> *THE DELANO MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE,SO WILL " LA CUCARACHA " :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYS THERE HOMIES . :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

ttt
:biggrin:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

this 1 i cant wait 4 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: its gonna be off the hook :0 :biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Apr 28 2010, 11:48 PM~17338050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

im getting lots of hits on myspace on this show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

two more dayz i cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



atomic


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 29 2010, 01:58 PM~17342799
> *im getting lots of hits on myspace on this show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> two more dayz i cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

ALMOST SHOW TIME!!!


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lindsay's Finest will be in the house!


----------



## dave98 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 27 2010, 11:08 PM~17326637
> *THE DELANO MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE,SO WILL " LA CUCARACHA " :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYS THERE HOMIES . :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Apr 29 2010, 07:42 PM~17346074
> *Lindsay's Finest will be in the house!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Apr 29 2010, 04:17 PM~17344061
> *ALMOST SHOW TIME!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 29 2010, 10:18 PM~17348082
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 29 2010, 10:21 PM~17348119
> *:wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 29 2010, 01:58 PM~17342799
> *im getting lots of hits on myspace on this show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> two more dayz i cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

See you guys there El Jefe will be there


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Apr 29 2010, 08:39 AM~17340467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!


trophies came out killer for this event......


c everyone in the morning 


atomic 

dta customz


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 30 2010, 11:02 PM~17357157
> *cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!
> trophies came out killer for this event......
> c everyone in the morning
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

directions from down south :biggrin: 
CA-99 N - go 71.3114.7 mikm

Take exit #96/VISALIA/SEQUOIA NAT'L PARK onto CA-198 E - go 4.26.7 mikm

Take the DEMAREE STREET exit onto W NOBLE AVE - go 0.81.3 mikm

Turn Left on S COUNTY CENTER DR 

Continue on W MAIN ST 

Arrive at 3100 W MAIN ST, VISALIA, on the Left


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

directions from down south :biggrin: 
CA-99 N - go 71.3114.7 mikm

Take exit #96/VISALIA/SEQUOIA NAT'L PARK onto CA-198 E - go 4.26.7 mikm

Take the DEMAREE STREET exit onto W NOBLE AVE - go 0.81.3 mikm

Turn Left on S COUNTY CENTER DR 

Continue on W MAIN ST 

Arrive at 3100 W MAIN ST, VISALIA, on the Left


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 1 2010, 05:46 AM~17358030
> *directions from down south :biggrin:
> CA-99 N - go 71.3114.7 mikm
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: 


its $howTimE.................


c every1 in a few


ATomIC
dTa cusTomZ


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 1 2010, 03:46 AM~17358030
> *directions from down south :biggrin:
> CA-99 N - go 71.3114.7 mikm
> 
> ...


Thanks, we are on our way Tuf-E-Nuf 
:thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Show was good  but had to leave early


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Great time!


> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@May 1 2010, 07:07 AM~17358363
> *Thanks, we are on our way Tuf-E-Nuf
> :thumbsup:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW TODAY.GOOD TURN OUT AND A GOOD TIME!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 1 2010, 07:49 PM~17361920
> *THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW TODAY.GOOD TURN OUT AND A GOOD TIME!
> *



any pictures? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks 4 everything good show I had to leave early but it was real cool


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 1 2010, 07:49 PM~17361920
> *THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW TODAY.GOOD TURN OUT AND A GOOD TIME!
> *


  GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: THE O.G CENTRAL CALIFORNIA DELANO CHAPTER HAD A GOOD TIME...THANK YOU ALL FROM BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB..  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks for a good show brown society


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Heard it was a good show... Couldn't make it duty called... But my boys made it from brown effects cc Bakersfield any body got some ku pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 1 2010, 07:07 PM~17361747
> *Great time!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU THAT MADE IT OUT! WITH YOUR RIDE OR JUST CHECHING IT OUT....  
THE BILL GOUGHT PAYED! SO IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin: 

VIVA LA RAZA!!!!


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 2 2010, 11:42 AM~17365737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## dave98 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 2 2010, 12:08 PM~17365885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks for posting the pics. Fernie


----------



## dave98 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you to all the car clubs and solo riders for bring out your rides and supporting our show. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 2 2010, 12:02 PM~17365851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_GOOD SHOW GABINO, I HAD TO WORK 12 HRS SATURDAY_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 2 2010, 11:48 AM~17365775
> *THANKS TO ALL OF YOU THAT MADE IT OUT! WITH YOUR RIDE OR JUST CHECHING IT OUT....
> THE BILL GOUGHT PAYED! SO IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 3 2010, 02:54 AM~17371058
> *GOOD SHOW GABINO, I HAD TO WORK 12 HRS SATURDAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@May 3 2010, 08:35 PM~17380586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEADLINE IS MAY 23RD. 
19 DAYS AWAY TO PRE REG</span> </span>


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 4 2010, 03:05 PM~17389323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

NICE PICS MIKE


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 4 2010, 05:18 PM~17390523
> *NICE PICS MIKE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 5 2010, 07:21 AM~17397270
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 5 2010, 10:27 AM~17398884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

That's the last of them.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> That's the last of them.


NICE PICS MIKE!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Looked like it was a good show!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@May 6 2010, 12:07 PM~17409997
> *Looked like it was a good show!
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPENED WITH YOU GUYS? :uh: 
YOU MISSED OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@May 6 2010, 12:07 PM~17409997
> *Looked like it was a good show!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2010, 12:16 PM~17434957
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------

